# How to lengthen a quilt top?



## Belfrybat

Sorry to have so many questions, but I know you will be kind to this "newbie" in the quilting world.

I'm laying out the quilt squares from the white and calico swap. I made some extra squares to bring the total to 20, planning on a 4 x 5 grid with 4" strips in between and 4" border. This is a twin size, and the width is perfect: 68".

The problem is the length is too short, only 84". I want 90" for a decent drop on the bottom and to tuck an inch or so under the pillow. (I make the bed with the pillow on it since I don't care for shams.)

So, how to add 6" to the length without making it look "odd"?
1. 3" extra in the top and bottom border (the strips and border are the same fabric: a tiny calico print).
2. Add coordinating strips top and bottom to match some of the squares. 
3. Add 6" squares to one end only (maybe use some of the nine-patches I'm making from that swap).
4. I thought about possibly just making 4 more 12" squares, but that puts the quilt into a "queen" category and will cost me $20.00 more to have it quilted, plus it will really be too long -- over 100". 

What would you do? Any suggestions/ ideas are most welcome. I haven't been able to find any pics on the internet of quilts that have a different size top and bottom border, but I can't believe I'm the only person to ever have this problem.


----------



## Belfrybat

After posting the above note, I realised the quilt shown on the 9 patch swap might have a larger/ different border in the length. Look at this and tell me if you think the upper strips are a border or if the quilt is folded under:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...h-swap-20-people-=-40-1-6-5-inch-squares.html


----------



## Karen

The pic in the swap is folded under, but you can add any length you want with borders. They can either be the same as in your blocks or they can be coordinating colors. 

Since you're wanting to add 6", that means it's only going to be a 3" border on the top and on the bottom. That's perfect for setting off your quilt! You don't need a border all the way around; it's perfectly acceptable to border only the top and bottom.


----------



## Karen

Here's one showing only a top and bottom border. By using the border material as also the binding for all around the quit, it coordinates together wonderfully: Dick and Jane Quilt - Front | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Maura

If you make a tuck under the pillow, add a wider sash where that tuck would be. I've seen older quilts with a wide sash Near the top, like a row of blocks, then a wide sash, then the other rows of blocks. This wide sash was for the tuck.


----------



## Tinker

I've had this problem several times. How I solve it depends on the quilt, and how much I need to add. I usually just make the top and bottom border a few inches bigger than the side borders, but to make it more even, I have added an inch to each of the strips between the rows too. So, you could make your strips between the rows 4-1/2 or 5, instead of 4.

You could even just make a decorative 6 inch border on top. Fancy it up a bit. Maybe use 9 patches like this:

Tricky Tablerunner


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks for the input -- lots of ideas to ponder. I hadn't thought of using a bit wider strip between the blocks -- for some reason I thought the horizontal and vertical needed to be the same. Doing that might be more subtle than adding a larger border top and bottom. I'm going to buy the fabric tomorrow to do the strips and border, which will be the same colour. Hmmm. Decisions, decisions.


----------

